# إرشيف المنبر > ارشيف اخبار المريخ للاعوام 2017-2018-2019 >  >  اخبار مريخية ورياضية الأربعاء ٢٠ نوفمبر

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين الصحف المريخية  الصادرة  اليوم الأربعاء 20 نوفمبر 2019م
âœڈâœڈâœڈâœڈâœڈâœڈâœڈâœڈ
كتابة : عارف ساتي

 الصدى ::-

القنصل حازم يتكفل بإعادة قيد الغربال. ....أمير والتكت 
تحويل القمة لاستاد الخرطوم. ....والمريخ يواجه السلاطين وديا اليوم 
اولتراس الهلال يهاجم الكاردينال بعد منعه من الدخول للاستاد لأداء البروفة الرئيسية للقمة 

 الزعيم ::-

المريخ يختتم تحضيراته للقمة بمواجهة السلاطين 
الأحمر يواصل تدريباته للديربي. ....إتحاد الخرطوم يعيد لقاء شباب الزعيم وناصر 
المريخ يتسلم رسميا خطاب مباراة الهلال باستاد الخرطوم. ....طرح تذاكر القمة بالخميس 
المريخ يوالي تحضيراته للهلال بمشاركة الدوليين 
أبو عنجه يعدد ميزات المعسكر
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قال مدرب المريخ جمال أبوعنجة ان انخراط لاعبي الفريق في معسكر مغلق قبل أربعة أيام من مواجهة الهلال في الدوري الممتاز، يسهم في إحداث مزيد من التجانس بين اللاعبين ويساعد في اختيار التوليفة المناسبة التي ستخوض مباراة السبت، مؤكدًا ثقته في كل المجموعة ومبينًا أن المعسكر يزيد من روح التآخي والألفة بين اللاعبين ويزيد من تقاربهم بما يعود بالنفع على الفريق وبما يسهم في زيادة التركيز بينهم قبل مواجهة الهلال وقال ابوعنجة في تصريحات للمركز الإعلامي لنادي المريخ أن تواجد اللاعبين في المعسكر يسهم في انتظامهم في التمارين البدنية والخططية والمحاضرات النظرية بجانب التشاور فيما بينهم منوهًا إلى أن المعسكر يساعد في إبعاد اللاعبين من المجاملات الاجتماعية خارج الإطار الرياضي ويسهم في تقديم برنامج غذائي منتظم قبل القمة

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يبحث عن فرصة للتدريب بملعب القمة


السودان - بدر الدين بخيت




فريق المريخ
رحب  جمال أبو عنجة المدير الفني الفني للمريخ السوداني، بقرار نقل مباراة  القمة المحدد موعدها يوم السبت المقبل من ملعبه في أم درمان، إلى ستاد  حليم/شداد.

وطالب أبو عنجة في الوقت نفسه إدارة الكرة بالنادي، من أجل التنسيق مع اتحاد الخرطوم لإيجاد فرصة لتدريبات المريخ.

وسيتم نقل مباراة القمة إلى ملعب حليم/شداد، نظرا لسوء أرضية ملعب المريخ في أم درمان.

وقال أبو عنجة ل: "المريخ سيتدرب خلال الأيام المقبلة على ملعب حليم/شداد، لكننا لا ندري متى؟".

وتابع: "مازلنا نبحث عن التنسيق مع اتحاد الخرطوم لنجد فرصة لخوض حصص تدريبية منتظمة في ظل جدول مبارياتهم المحلية المزدحم".

وقال مدرب المريخ إن الفريق سيدخل مساء اليوم الثلاثاء معسكرا مغلقا استعدادا لمباراة القمة.

وسينضم  سداسي المنتخب السوداني، بقيادة أمير كمال ورمضان عجب والحارس أبو عشرين  وأحمد التش ومحمد الرشيد لتدريبات الفريق انطلاقا من مساء اليوم.

وختتم جمال أبو عنجة أن فريقه سوف يخوض غدا الأربعاء مباراة ودية أخيرة، لكنه رفض تحديد هوية منافسه.





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يواجه مريخ الفاشرفي بروفة الديربي عصر اليوم






يخوض  فريق كرة القدم الأول بنادي المريخ عند الساعة الثالثة والربع من عصر  اليوم بملعب نادي الأسرة بالخرطوم، تجربة إعدادية أمام فريق مريخ الفاشر.
وتأتي التجربة ضمن تحضيرات الفريق لمواجهة الهلال المزمع قيامها يوم السبت المقبل في الدوري الممتاز.
وسيعتمد  الجهاز الفني للمريخ في المباراة على كل اللاعبين المباراة بما فيهم نجوم  المنتخب الوطني الذين انضموا لتحضيرات الفريق بعد العودة من جنوب أفريقيا،  ويختبر الإطار الفني من خلالها جاهزية جميع العناصر.
وكان المريخ انتظم في معسكر مقفول بفندق برازافيل بالخرطوم استعداداً للقاء الديربي أمام الهلال.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اتحاد الخرطوم يقبل شكوي المريخ ويعيد مباراة شباب ناصر  في دوري الشباب





قررت  اللجنة المنطمة لدوري الشباب بولاية الخرطوم اعادة مباراة شباب المريخ  وشباب ناصر،ضمن دوري الشباب بولاية الخرطوم وذلك بعد قبول الشكوي التي تقدم  بها قطاع المراحل السنية بنادي المريخ وادراة فريق الشباب.
وتأكدت  اللجنة من أن حكم المواجهة انهي الشوط الاول قبل (5) دقائق من زمنه الرسمي  المقرر ب(45) لتقرراللجنة اعادة المباراة في وقت لاحق.
 على صعيد آخر  يؤدي فريق شباب المريخ عصر اليوم بالقلعة الحمراء مباراته الخامسة ضمن  المرحلة الأولى لبطولة دوري الشباب مع فريق شباب نجوم ابوسعد، وأكمل شباب  الأحمر كافة الاستعدادات للمباراة وأدى مرانه الرئيسي عصر الاثنين تحت  إشراف الطاقم الفني بقيادة المدرب أباذر الشريف وطاقمه المعاون.
ويدخل فريق الشباب برصيد 9 نقاط من ثلاثة انتصارات على حساب الغماراب والجريف والزومة ولديه مباراة معادة امام شباب ناصر.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يحول تدريباته لملعب الأسرة بالخرطوم

  قرر الجهاز الفني للمريخ تحويل تمارين الفريق لملعب الأسرة بالخرطوم  اعتباراً من اليوم بعد موافقة الاتحاد على تحويل لقاء الديربي من إستاد  المريخ لإستاد الخرطوم المكسو بالنجيل الصناعي، وسيتدرب المريخ مساء اليوم  على ملعب الأسرة فيما يؤدي تجربة ودية أمام أحد أندية الممتاز غداً  الأربعاء على نفس الملعب وسيؤدي الأحمر كذلك المران الرئيسي على ملعب  الأسرة فيما سيختتم تحضيراته للمباراة بإستاد الخرطوم مساء الجمعة المقبل.








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بتوصية من اللجنة الفنية للأحمر  دوشكا الهلال بات قريبا من الأحمر

  كفرووتر/طالبت اللجنة الفنية بالمريخ تسجيل شبل الهلال دوشكا في الكشوفات  المريخية وكان الهلال قد امن على تصعيد سفاري بينهما لم يجلس مع دوشكا  والذي بات قريبا من المريخ
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حائط صد
محمود الدرديري اوسونو
 المريخ الذى نريد

 *لا يخفى على أحد السوء الإدارى الذى يمر به نادى المريخ منذ فترة ليست  بالقصيرة. وانعكس هذا السوء على البيت الأحمر الذى تحول إلى ساحة معارك  علنية وسرية يشارك فيها أبناء المريخ بمختلف مسمياتهم دون النظر أو التفكير  لما يمكن أن يترتب على هذا الوضع
 *اقتربت فترة التسجيلات ولا أحد يعرف  حتى الآن مصير اللاعبين مطلقى السراح من جانب المجلس رغم الأنباء التى  تتواتر  عن حسم المجلس لإعادة قيدهم وهى أنباء أقرب (للأحلام) لأن الواقع  يقول ويؤكد أن المفاوضات لم تبدأ من الأساس وكل ما تم لا يخرج من كونه  (ونسة) أكثر من كونه إجراء أدارى رسمى
 *كذلك ابتعد أهل المريخ واقطابة  تماما عن دعم المجلس الذى لا يحتاج من الجميع لكثير عناء من أجل إثبات فشله  وعدم قدرته المالية. ورغم ذلك لم يتقدم احد للمساهمة فى المحافظة على  (نجوم المريخ) بكل اسف
 *الاستثناء الوحيد من هذا الوضع هو الأخ أبو  اواب الذى يستحق التحية والتقدير والثناء وهو يتقدم صفوف الداعمين (للكيان)  ويعلن عن مساهمة مالية معتبرة من أجل (المريخ) وليس من أجل فلان أو علان
 *وهى خطوة ممتازة من رجل لم يربط دعمة للنادى بوجود فلان او (ضرورة  مغادرة) علان لاقتناعه التام أن هذا المجلس الكسيح سيذهب كما أتى مهما طال  الزمن. وسيبقى المريخ كما هو بفريق كرة القدم واللاعبين والعشاق
 *كذلك  سار الأخ حازم مصطفى على درب الاخ ابو اواب وأعلن بالأمس عن التكفل بأموال  تجديد التعاقد مع الثلاثى مطلق السراح أمير كمال والتكت ومحمد عبدالرحمن فى  خطوة تستحق الإشادة والثناء
 *بكل أسف شهدت الفترة الماضية تعنت البعض  فى الدعم نكاية فى المجلس وهى خطوة غريبة توضح بجلاء كيفية تفكير بعض  الشخصيات التى تريد أن تجد لها مؤطى قدم فى عالم المريخ رغم طريقة تفكيرهم  العقيمة 
 *المريخ ياسادة ليس ملكا للمجلس الحالى وليس ملكا لإبن إمرأة.  المريخ ملك لكل مريخابى حقيقى يريد رؤية النادى فى المقدمة بعيدا عن أى  حسابات أخرى 
 *ماذا سيستفيد من يربط دعمه بذهاب المجلس إذا ما فقد  النادى ابرز نجومه خلال التسجيلات الحالية؟ وأى فريق سيشرف عليه حال وصل  للرئاسة ووجد الفريق مفكك الأوصال وفاقد لعموده الفقرى؟ 
 *بكل أمانة  فإن خطوة الأخوان أبو اواب وحازم فى تقديم الدعم المادى والمساهمة فى إعادة  قيد بعض اللاعبين تعتبر خطوة جميلة وتستحق الوقوف عندها حتى تصبح (سنة  حسنة) فى عالم المريخ الذى يحتاج لمثل هذه المبادرات
 *شبعنا حد التخمة  من الصراعات التى جعلت النادى  أشبه بمناطق حرب وتسببت فى عزوف الكثيرين عن  خدمة المريخ بعد أن تفنن (عشاق التصنيفات) فى تحديد معايير الحب والولاء  للنادى وكأنهم يمتلكون شهادة بحث باسم النادى
 *قبل أن تأتى مبادرة  الثنائي ابو اواب وحازم لتسكب ماء بارد على نيران الصراع داخل النادى والتى  سيواصل البعض اشعالها لأسباب بعيدة كل البعد عن مصلحة النادى مهما حاولوا  تبرير وتجميل ما يفعلون
 *مالم يقتنع (كل) أهل المريخ أن النادى هو ملك  لكل عاشق متبتل فى محراب العشق الأحمر لن يحدث جديد. مالم نقتنع أن النادى  ليس ملكا لمجالس الإدارات سنظل ندور فى فلك الصراعات وسنتسبب فى ضياع  المريخ أكثر واكثر
 *فقط اتمنى من الأخ حازم مصطفى أن لا يبدأ خطوات  التفاوض مع اللاعبين بمعزل عن مجلس المريخ حتى لا يحدث تضارب فى التفاوض  والاتفاق قد يدفع النادى ثمنه غاليا جدا فى ظل تربص (رئيس الغفلة الأزرق)  بنجوم الأحمر ليرد على عديد الصفعات التى تلقاها من الأحمر 
 *كما ذكرت  فما بدر من رجالات المريخ ابواواب وحازم خطوة تستحق الدعم والثناء حتى  تتبعها خطوات أخرى من بقية أقطاب النادى المنتشرين فى كل مكان والمطالبين  بالوقوف خلف (الكيان) عندما يتطلب الأمر ذلك 
 *اما الفرجة على أحوال  النادى وهى تتحول من سئ إلى اسواء فهو أمر غير مقبول لان الضرر وقتها لن  يلاحق مجلس الإدارة فقط. بل سيتعداه لكل عاشق ارتبط قلبه بالنادى ولا  يستطيع رؤيته وهو يتهاوى
 فى السنتر
 *لم يتبقى الكثير على انطلاق  مباراة القمة المريخ والهلال على ملعب استاد الخرطوم الذى اختاره مجلس  الادارة مسرحا للقاء بسبب سوء أرضية ملعب المريخ
 *وهى مباراة تحتاج  لتكاتف أهل المريخ ووقوفهم وقفة رجل واحد خلف الفريق والابتعاد قدر الإمكان  عن الصراعات والمشاكل خلال الفترة التى ستسبق المباراة
 *يجب أن يكون  التفكير فى مباراة القمة أولوية لكل أهل المريخ حتى يستطيع الفريق الظفر  بنقاط المباراة كاملة غير منقوصة تساهم فى دعم مشوار الأحمر فى البطولة
 *هى مباراة لاعبين فى المقام الأول ولا يخالجنا الشك فى نجوم الأحمر على  الإطلاق. ونثق فيهم جيدا ونثق فى إمكانياتهم الفنية وحبهم الكبير للشعار  والقتال من أجله داخل المستطيل الاخضر
 *كذلك ينتظر جمهور المريخ دور  كبير فى تحويل المدرجات لبركان يغلى كما تعودنا منهم دائما. وبإذن الله  يكون جمهور المريخ الوقود الحقيقى لانتصار الأحمر ليلة السبت الاخضر

 آخر الكلام
 انها ليلتنا




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اللعب على الورق
جعفـــر سليمـــان
شكرا حازم .. وأستحوا يا هؤلاء! 


• إن يقتات هولاء الفشلة من جهد الرجال، ودون حياء يواصلون العمل أمر لا يعتبر جديداً بل هو المعتاد. 
• والله لو كنت من بينهم ..لما بقيت ثانية في موقعي ..ولذهبت حفظاً لكرامتي إلى الجهات المسؤولة ولتقدمت بإستقالتي فوراً..ولما بقيت يوما واحداً ..لأن ذلك صراحة ينقص من قدري كثيراً ويجعلني غير محترماً بالمرة عند جمهور المريخ! 
• نشكر القنصل حازم مصطفى على أريحيته المعتادة، وتصديه لملف أعادة قيد النجوم الذي تدور حولهم إرهاصات بمغادرة القلعة الحمراء، بسبب وجود شلة الفشل التي لا هم لها غير خنق المريخ حتى يقضون عليه تماما، ولن يهمهم طالما أنهم يحققون مآربهم التي تجعلهم يفقدون الحياء في مقابل الإستمرارية. 
• تكفل الأخ حازم مصطفى بإعادة قيد الرباعي ..محمد الرشيد والتكت ومحمد عبد الرحمن والقائد أمير كمال ، فيه محافظة على هيكل الفريق الأساسي، وكذلك إستدامة المشروع المريخي الذي إنقطع بقدوم أسوأ إداريين مروا على تأريخ النادي القريب والبعيد لأنهم لا يملكون لا القدرات المالية ولا الإدارية، ويفقدون إحترام اللاعبين لهم. 
• وأريحية الرجل لم تكن هي الأولى، التي تنقذ المريخ من أزمة تكاد تقضي على الأخضر واليابس بالنادي، فقد تدخل من قبل في مرات فائتة، وتصدى بمحبة وعشق يحسد عليه لأجل المريخ، وهو بذلك يؤكد فعلا لا قولا أنه مستقبل العمل الإداري بنادي المريخ. 
• ولو أن ذرة من  إحساس هذا الرجل النبيل بالمريخ ..عند شلة الدمار الشامل تلك ..لما بقوا في مقاعدهم تلك ثانية، ولكن هم من نوع مختلف لا علاقه له  بالمريخ ولا قيمه ولا موروثاته. 
• وليس حازم وحده الذي تصدى لمهام كبيرة في النادي ..بوجود شلة الدمار الشامل، فقد تحمل العديد من رجال المريخ وأقطابه، وعشاقه عبء الصرف على النادي، ولم يحرك ذلك ساكنا عندهم ، بل العكس، فهذا سهل من مهمة إستمرارهم غصبا عن كل القاعدة المريخية التي لا ترى فيهم غير جماعة أتت من أجل تدمير النادي. 
• نعود ونؤكد أن المحافظة على كل النجوم، هدف مهم، لأن ما بالكشف المريخي مواهب نادرة الوجود في ملاعبنا، وقد أكستبوا خبرات كبيرة، ومتى أنقشعت الغمة الحالية، ووجدوا ما يستحقونه من إهتمام فإنهم قادرون على تحقيق النتائج التي يحلم بها جمهور المريخ. 
• وغاية ما نتمنى أن لا يخرج أي لاعب بالكشف المريخي الحالي نهائيا، وأن يستمر الجميع، عدا قلة قليلة، يتفق الجميع أن وجودهم بالكشف المريخي عالة تضاف لعالة من يسمون أنفسهم مجلس المريخ، وهم محض شلة بارعة في تدمير المريخ. 
• وهنا نشير إلى أزمة الحارس المتميز منجد النيل ..حيث نتعشم أن يتدخل أهل الوجعة من أجل حل مشكلتة بأعجل ما تيسر، لأنه حارس جيد ولا يوجد من يفوقه في الوقت الراهن، حتى يأتي محله. 
• منجد حارس شاب وله شخصية ذات هيبة في حراسة المرمى، ويتمتع بصفات نادرة ، فقط ما ينقصه هو ما ينقص رفاقه وهو الأهتمام وتوفير أفضل الظروف له للعطاء، وهو أمر شاق في الوقت الراهن بكل تأكيد، ولكن ليس مدعاة للصمت والجميع لا يعرف ما مصيره مع المريخ. 
• والأهتمام بمنجد لا يقل أهمية من الأهتمام بالرباعي محمد عبد الرحمن ومحمد الرشيد وكذلك أمير كمال والتكت، بل نرى أن أهميته كبيرة جداً لندرة الحراس أصحاب القدرات الإستثنائية، ومنجد يمضي بثبات ليصل إلى النضج الكامل وبعدها سيكون أسطورة من الأساطير. 
• سادتي ..كشف المريخ الحالي تم الصرف عليه بسخاء، وكان ذلك مشروعاً جميلاً لم يكتمل بسبب تصرفات خرقاء من أناس غرباء على المريخ عمدوا إلى تكريه رجالات المريخ الذين بدأوا في هذا المشروع الكبير فتسببوا في خروجهم من النادي تاركين له لشلة فشل يساندوهم سراً ولأجندة معلومة لا علاقة لها بالمريخ ولا الرياضة من أساسها. 
• نعود ونقول ما لم يتدخل رجال المريخ من أجل حماية اللاعبين، لما بقي واحد من النجوم بالكشف الأحمر، لأن هؤلاء الفشلة لا يهمهم إن ذهب كل الفريق وبقوا هم، لأن الأساس عندهم هي الأستمرارية لتحقيق أهدافهم وبعدها لتحرق روما. 
في نقاط
• عندما تم ضم المهاجم القوي سيف تيري كان الغرض تشكيل مقدمة هجومية ذات قدرات عالية في وجود بكري المدينة، ومحمد عبد الرحمن، وفي وجود صناع لعب على أعلى مستوى (التكت، التش، والسماني)! 
• بكري المدينة بيع في سوق الخيانة الأسود. 
• محمد عبد الرحمن جعلوه يعاني الأمرين مع الأصابة، ولولا رجال المريخ بقطر لما وجد من يعالجه. 
• سيف تيري لم يجد من يأخذ بيده بعد أن مر بظروف قاسية، ومن وجدهم أيضا يحتاجون من يعالجهم  من داء (تدمير المريخ) 
• التش يتألق مع المنتخب أكثر من تألقه مع المريخ وهذا إشارة لعدم أرتياحه وأن في صمته كلام! 
• السماني الصاوي أكلوا لحم ماله الذي أتى من وراء تعاقده مع الإتحاد الليبي ورموه عظما يكابد من أجل إستعادة أستقراره ومن ثم مستواه الرفيع. 
• ألا يعتبر ذلك تدميراً ممنهجاً تحت سمع ومتابعة جمهور المريخ المستسلم تماما لهذا الواقع الأسود.!
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*9 ﻋﻨﺎﺻﺮ ﺗﺤﺠﺰ ﻣﻘﻌﺪﻫﺎ ﻓﻲ ﺗﻮﻟﻴﻔﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻟﻠﻘﻤﺔ !

 ﺩﻳﺮﺑﻲ ﺳﺒﻮﺭﺕ / ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ
  ﺗﻮﺻﻞ ﺍﻟﻄﺎﻗﻢ ﺍﻟﻔﻨﻲ ﻟﻠﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻳﻘﻮﺩﻩ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﻳﺮ ﺍﻟﻔﻨﻲ ﺟﻤﺎﻝ ﺃﺑﻮﻋﻨﺠﺔ ﻋﻠﻰ %90  ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺘﻮﻟﻴﻔﺔ ﺍﻷﺳﺎﺳﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺳﻴﺪﻓﻊ ﺑﻬﺎ ﻣﻨﺬ ﺍﻟﺒﺪﺍﻳﺔ ﻓﻲ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﻘﻤﺔ ﺃﻣﺎﻡ  ﺍﻟﻐﺮﻳﻢ ﺍﻟﺘﻘﻠﻴﺪﻱ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﻘﺮﺭ ﻟﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﺴﺒﺖ ﺍﻟﻤﻘﺒﻞ ﺑﺎﺳﺘﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ ﻟﺤﺴﺎﺏ  ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﺓ ﺍﻷﻭﻟﻰ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﻤﺘﺎﺯ .. ﺣﻴﺚ ﺣﺠﺰ ﺗﺴﻌﺔ ﻻﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﻣﻘﻌﺪﻫﻢ ﻣﺒﻜﺮﺍ ﻣﺎﻟﻢ  ﺗﺤﺪﺙ ﻣﺴﺘﺠﺪﺍﺕ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻷﻳﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺩﻣﺔ .. ﺇﺫ ﺳﻴﺘﻮﺍﺟﺪ ﺃﺑﻮ ﻋﺸﺮﻳﻦ ﻓﻲ ﺣﺮﺍﺳﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻣﻲ  ﻭﺍﻟﺮﺑﺎﻋﻲ ﺍﻟﺘﺎﺝ ﻳﻌﻘﻮﺏ، ﺃﻣﻴﺮ ﻛﻤﺎﻝ، ﺻﻼﺡ ﻧﻤﺮ ﻭﻣﺤﻤﻮﺩ ﺍﻣﺒﺪﺓ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺨﻂ ﺍﻟﺨﻠﻔﻲ ..  ﻭﻓﻲ ﻭﺳﻂ ﺍﻟﻤﻠﻌﺐ ﺣﺠﺰ ﻛﻞ ﻣﻦ ﻋﻤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﺼﻴﻨﻲ ﻭﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﺍﻟﺮﺷﻴﺪ ﻣﻘﻌﺪﻫﻢ ﻭﻧﻔﺲ ﺍﻷﻣﺮ ﻳﻨﻄﺒﻖ  ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﺜﻨﺎﺋﻲ ﺃﺣﻤﺪ ﺣﺎﻣﺪ ﺍﻟﺘﺶ ﻭﺭﻣﻀﺎﻥ ﻋﺠﺐ ﻓﻲ ﻣﺜﻠﺚ ﺍﻟﻤﻘﺪﻣﺔ ﺍﻟﻬﺠﻮﻣﻴﺔ ..  ﻭﻳﻔﺎﺿﻞ ﺃﺑﻮﻋﻨﺠﺔ ﺣﺎﻟﻴﺎ ﺑﻴﻦ ﺧﻤﺴﺔ ﻋﻨﺎﺻﺮ ﻻﺧﺘﻴﺎﺭ ﺍﺛﻨﻴﻦ ﻣﻦ ﺑﻴﻨﻬﻢ ﻟﺘﻜﻤﻠﺔ  ﺍﻟﺘﻮﻟﻴﻔﺔ .. ﺣﻴﺚ ﻳﺸﺘﺪ ﺍﻟﺘﻨﺎﻓﺲ ﺑﻴﻦ ﺿﻴﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﺪﻳﻦ ﻣﺤﺠﻮﺏ ﻭﺍﻟﺘﻜﺖ ﻭﻧﻴﻠﺴﻮﻥ ﻭﺧﺎﻟﺪ  ﺍﻟﻨﻌﺴﺎﻥ ﻭﺳﻴﻒ ﺗﻴﺮﻱ ﻻﻗﺘﺤﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﺘﻮﻟﻴﻔﺔ ﺍﻷﺳﺎﺳﻴﺔ، ﻭﺗﺒﺪﻭ ﺣﻈﻮﻅ ﺗﻴﺮﻱ ﺃﻛﺒﺮ ﻓﻲ  ﺍﻟﻤﺸﺎﺭﻛﺔ ﻣﻨﺬ ﺍﻟﺒﺪﺍﻳﺔ












*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شباب المريخ يواجه نجوم ابوسعد بالقلعة الحمراء
يؤدي فريق شباب المريخ عند الساعة الثالثة والنصف من عصرالاربعاء  بالقلعة الحمراء مباراته الخامسة ضمن المرحلة الأولى لبطولة دوري الشباب مع فريق شباب نجوم ابوسعد، وأكمل شباب الأحمر كافة الاستعدادات للمباراة وأدى مرانه الرئيسي عصر ألاثنين تحت إشراف الطاقم الفني بقيادة المدرب أباذر الشريف وطاقمه المعاون ويدخل فريق الشباب برصيد 9 نقاط من ثلاث انتصارات على حساب الغماراب والجريف والزومة ولديه  مباراة معادة امام شباب ناصر..!
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*طرح تذاكرالقمة صباح الخميس
اعلنت اللجنة المنظمة عن طرح تذاكرمواجهة فريقي المريخ والهلال في الدوري الممتاز والتي ستجمع الفريقين، مساء السبت المقبل بشيخ الاستادات بالخرطوم وسيبدأ بيع التذاكر الكترونيا من صباح الخميس الموافق الحادي والعشرين من نوفمبر الجاري ،باستادات المريخ والخرطوم والتحريرودار الرياضة وحتي موعد المباراة
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يتسلم خطاب تحويل مباراة الهلال للخرطوم
تسلم المكتب التنفيذي لنادي ألمريخ ظهرالثلاثاء، خطابا من الامانة العامة للإتحاد السوداني لكرة يفيد من خلاله بالموافقة علي تحويل مباراته أمام الهلال العاصمي من ملعب المريخ بامدرمان، إلى ملعب استاد الخرطوم مساء السبت المقبل الموافق الثالث والعشرين من نوفمبر الجاري، بعد الموافقة على الطلب الرسمي الذي تقدم به نادي المريخ لخوض اللقاء على ملعب الخرطوم بدلاعن ملعبه  والذي اوضح فيه عدم اكتمال الاصلاحات في الملعب مما يحعله غير مؤهل لاستقبال قمة الدوري الممتاز
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مجلس المريخ يصرف النظر عن التجديد للاعب التاج ابراهيم
 Hisham Abdalsamad 

  صرف مجلس المريخ النظر  عن التجديد للاعب الطرف اليمين التاج ابراهيم،.بعد  ان تأكد بان قطب المريخ السيد حازم مصطفي  قد تكفل باعادة قيد ثلاثه  لاعبين من لاعبي المريخ مطلقي السراح :
 (،امير كمال ،،محمد عبد الرحمن ،،محمد هاشم التكت) .
 ولم يكن من بينهم اللاعب التاج ابراهيم الذي انتهت فتره قيده هو اخر مع المريخ .
 كما ان قطب المريخ حازم مصطفي  تكفل باعاده تسجيل اللاعب محمدالرشيد الذي ينتهي عقده في الموسم القادم،،
 الجدير بالذكر بان اللاعب التاج ابراهيم هو اللاعب الوحيد في كشف المريخ  المتخصص في خانة الطرف اليمين بعد ان فشلت كل تجارب التوليف التي اتبعها  المدربين المتعاقبين علي تدريب الفريق،،وكان اللاعب التاج ابراهيم قد ادي  اخر مباراه دوليه له مع المريخ امام شبيبه القبائل الجزائري واحرز هدف  الفوز الثاني للمريخ من جمله ثلاثه اهداف احرزها مهاجمي المريخ والتي لم  تشفع للمريخ بالتأهل لدوري المجموعات بعد ان استقبلت  شباك ابو عشرين   هدفين سريعين في الزمن القاتل،،




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بعد ان تم طردهم من استاد الهلال









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وكفى
 إسماعيل حسن 
 عقدان وال(بدر) مكتمل


  * الزميل الأديب الأريب هاشم أحمد محمد؛ سبق وأشرت إلى نبوغه في عالم  الكتابة الصحفية المؤدبة، المهذبة، التي نحتاج لمثلها أن تسود في مهنة  النكد، وتغسل غثها بمدادها الوردي الأنيق.. وتؤكد على أن  في جرابها أقلام  نقية طاهرة، بينها وبين الإسفاف والتهاتر والأحرف الرخيصة المبتذلة، مسافة  بعيدة..
 * وسبق أن نشرت له في هذه الزاوية العديد من المقالات التي  نالت الإستحسان، واستوطنت ذاكرة القراء، كأفضل انموذج للكتابات التي يتوقون  ويأملون في أن تكون الطابع الغالب في الصحافة الرياضية،
 * ويسعدني  اليوم أن اؤجل العودة لمباراة المنتخب الأخيرة أمام جنوب إفريقيا، وأفسح  المجال لمقاله عن لاعب المريخ السابق - بدر الدين قلق.. ومسيرته الحالية مع  فريقه الجديد الخرطوم الوطني... وهذا نصه:-
 * كم راقني عدم شعوره  ب(قلق) التعامل عند إسقاطه من كرسي الأحمر، فلم يتوار، أو يغرق في الوجع،  بل صنع ذكرى غير مألوفة بيدي خبير في التعامل والتفكير، أو قل تجربة تفيد  القادمين، وتسترعي انتباه من مروا على ذات دربه واكتفوا بالذبول. 
 * في  تعاقب أجيال الجاهلية (الكروية)، وفي طيات وجودها، خرافات متمكنة راسخة،  بأن من يغادر أسوار العملاقين، يكون قليل الجدوى على العشب الأخضر، ولكن  (البدر) حافظ على خزائنه الإبداعية محافظة صادقة، وأنفق من (بنك) فنه  إنفاقاً منظماً ثابتاً، منتصراً على الميول الداعية لعدم الوثوب والإقدام،  متى ما زُلت الأقدام عن سلم مجد النجومية فنياً، أو بفعل عامد..
 * من  المحقق الذي لا خلاف عليه أن (بدر الدين) كلما تقدم عمره، وتوالت سنواته،  كلما ازدادت علومه المعرفية بالساحرة المستديرة، وتضاعفت قدرته على التقدم  والسير والثبات تضاعفاً مقدراً، وأكسبته مكانة لم ينلها أو يرتق لها من  قبله أحد، إنها مقدرة هذا (الدود) العجيبة على الإنتاج المتوازي فناً  ولياقة، متى ما ظهر لتسعين دقيقة تزيد أو تنقص. 
 * عادة يركن  المتساقطون من كشوفات القمة، لمرارات الفقد، أو يعجزون عن اللحاق بالآخرين،  فتتلقفهم رياح التنقل بين الأندية، يرتضون كسباً شحيحاً، نجومية ومالاً..  فشذ (البدر) عما رسخ في أذهانهم، وأنسلخ عن عصرهم، وأصبح على درجة عالية   من مسألة القدرة على مفارقة المألوف، وأثبت أنه صالح - بل وأصلح - من  كثيرين ينشطون في طرفي القمة، بل وبعيداً عن بعضهم جداً.
 * بلا أدني  ريب، وُهبَ (قلق) هدوءاً وإستعداداً للكمال، وقدرة على الوثوب، وابراز  وإستمرار فنه الكروي، وقواه الذهنية والبدنية، مالم يُوهبها لاعب آخر سار  في نفس الدرب، ولم تُصب بضاعته الكروية بالبوار، لأنه ببساطة وضع على  إطلالته الباهرة ديباجة (طويل الأجل). 
 * حافظ بدر الدين الدود على  شرارة العنفوان، وديمومة الحماسة، وميثاق النجومية المطلقة، لعقدين من  الزمان تقريباً، بل وتمادى في منح المزيد، قافزاً خارج نطاق السن، عاملاً  قدر إستطاعته في مساواة منسوب طاقته، وسني عمره وعطائه، ليُحدِث إتزانه  الذي نراه. 
 أجمل ما في مسيرة الرجل التي تستحق أن تُروى، هو أنه لم  يُفقدنا قدرتنا على الإندهاش، وأصدر أعزوفة متفردة على أوتار اعتيادنا بذات  المقدار والمقياس.. وأظنه الوحيد الذي تذوق حلاوة وتشويق السفر خارج دولتي  (هلاريخ)، دون أن يتكئ على جواز سفره القديم، وأظن مرة أخرى أنه لا زال  بذاكرة (الآدميين)  الكثير من الإبهار والمشاهد المتعلقة بعظمة الفتى، أو  للدقة المشاهد التي لم توثقها الكاميرا، ولم تكتبها الأحبار. 
 * لاحال  يدوم، وسيشهد (نجمنا) صداماً مع الأُفول، وحتمية النهايات، ووضع نقاط  الختام، وسيخذله تيار الاستمرار، وسيفسح المجال لبدايات جديدة هو قاعدتها  وملهمها الأول، وإن طال إكتمال (البدر).. لكنه سيستند على مشوار تطغى عليه  الدهشة والتفرد، ينظر إليه كل حين ووقت بعين الفخر. 
 * ربما أبالغ  قليلاً، لكن يقيناً هو أكثر اللاعبين (إخضراراً)، الذين لم ينصاعوا لمراسم  المألوف بعد مغادرة طرفي القمة، ووحده الذي استطاع فك طلاسم ممرات التوهج  دون عناء يذكر، ولم يدخلها حانقاً مجبراً في ثوب الفرصة الأخيرة، لم يتسرب  الملل لوهجه وتألقه، ولم تتطاول على حصنه أعتى العقبات، أليس (بدرالدين)  بقائدٍ للكوماندوز. أراك ياصديقي ترتفع، نفسك عالية، همتك لاتتكرر،  وتعظيمنا بلاحدود... هاشم أحمد محمد .. مدير إدارة البرامج  الرياضية/الإذاعة الطبية.. 
 * وكفى.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نيلسون يوضّح في حواره لـ"باج نيوز" تفاصيل ما حدث له بغانا


 الخرطوم: باج نيوز
  انضمامه إلى المريخ أثار جدلاً واسعًا، لا سيما وأنّه مسيرته مع نادي هلال  الأبيض لم تكن محفزّة للتعاقد معه، لكنّ لجنة تسجيلات المريخ والطاقم  الفني وقتها رأى أنّ وجوده في صفوف الفريق سيكون له الإضافة المطلوبة  وسيمنحه خيارًا مثاليًا خصوصًا وأنّ المنافسة الأفريقية على الأبواب، وما  توقيعه في الكشف الأحمر رسميًا كان البعض يتوقّع أنّ تتغيّر الصورة بيد أنّ  نيلسون ظلّ كما هو تحت مرمى”الانتقادات”،ولاعب مثير للجدل..”باج نيوز”  ألتقى اللاعب وطرح على هذه الأسئلة.
 * بداية..غادرت إلى بلادك في وقتٍ كان الفريق في أشدّ الحاجة لخدماتك؟
 _ أنا لم أغادر من تلقاء نفسي كانت لديّ مشكلة ونسقت مع الإدارة وغادرت بعلمها من أجلّ حلّها، وأنا الآن موجود كما ترون.
 * ما هي المشكلة التي حدثت؟
 _ جواز السفر الخاص بي كان يحتاج إلى التجديد، ولذلك طلبت من الإدارة حل المشكلة وغادرت على هذا الأساس إلى بلادي.
 * لكنّ السبب لم يكن مقنعًا والبعض يرى بأنّ هناك أسباب أخرى مخفية؟
 _ بالعكس ما ذكرته هو الحقيقة بعينها، وفي السودان الكثيرين يتحدّثون وأنا لم أتحدث مع أيّ شخصٍ بخلاف الإدارة.
 * أنت متضايق من اتهامات الهروب ومطالبات الرحيل؟
  _ أنا في المريخ لا أتحدّث مع أيّ شخصٍ، ولا أجري اتصالاتٍ مع آخرين  وأشكوا لهم من أيّ مشكلةٍ تواجهني، والقضايا التي تخصنيّ أحلها مع الإدارة  بصورةٍ مباشرة وبصراحة أنا تفاجأت مما حدث.
 * ماذا حدث؟
 _ أحدهم اتصل عليّ فى غانا وسألني عن أسباب عدم عودتي وقال لي هل صحيح بإنّك هربت وفسخت عقدك؟.
 * وماذا كان ردّك؟
  _ تفاجأت بحديثه وقلت له لماذا أهرب؟ أنا لديّ عقد مع المريخ وملتزم به  ولديّ مشكلة ستعالج وأعود فورًا إلى السودان وهذا ما حدث الآن أنا موجود  هنا معكم.
 * الآن بعد عودتك هل أنت جاهز للمشاركة؟
 _ نعم.
 * لكنّك غبت لوقتٍ طويل؟
 _ أنا جاهز للمشاركة وحضرت من أجلّ اللعب ومتى ما أراد الجهاز الفني الاستفادة منيّ عليه أنّ يفعل ذلك دون أيّ هواجس.
 * وماذا عن جاهزيتك؟
 _ أريد أن ألعب.
 * المباراة القادمة مع الهلال؟
 _ أتمنى أن أكون واحدًا من الأسماء بالتشكيلة.
 * لكنّك غير جاهز بدنيًا؟
  _ في مباراة الوداد بذهاب البطولة العربية حضرت من المستشفى إلى الفندق  ومنه إلى الاستاد وشاركت آنذاك وكنت الأفضل بشهادة الطاقم الفني.
 * أخيرًا ماذا توّد أنّ تقول؟
  _ أشكركم وما أوّد أنّ أقوله أنّني لاعب محترف وأن كثير ما يثار حولي غير  صحيح وأنّني التزم بالعقودات التي أبرمها مع الأندية التي ارتدي شعاراتها  وأطمح في أن تكون تجربتي بالمريخ مختلفة .




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* خطوات حاسمة بالمريخ ضد أولتراس الهلال
 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
أمنّ مجلس المريخ على اتخاذ خطواتٍ رادعة تجاه مجموعة أولتراس الهلال على خلفية الاعتداء المفاجئ على دار النادي.
و”الثلاثاء”، هاجمت مجموعة من أولتراس الهلال استاد ودار النادي، ما خلّف إصاباتٍ خطيرة وسط الروّاد.
وبحسب  ما علم”باج نيوز” فإنّ المجلس وفق قيادي رفيع ـ فضّل حجب اسمه ـ أمنّ على  ردع المعتدين، وفتح بلاغاتٍ، محذرًا في الوقت ذاته من حدوث فتنة حال تجاوزت  الخطوط الحمراء.
ويأتي الاعتداء قبل أيامٍ من الكلاسيكو المرتقب الذي يجمع بين المريخ والهلال في الدوري الممتاز ضمن المرحلة العاشرة.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مصدر مقرب من قطب المريخ ابو اواب يفيد  تكفله بتجديد عقد اللاعب رمضان عجب لعامين
 المعروف ان رمضان عجب متبقي من عقده 6 اشهر
 ولكن راي قطب المريخ ابو اواب تجديد عقده الان والتكفل بمبلغ التجديد كاملا
 جدير بالزكر ان القطب الفخيم ابو اواب كان قد تبرع للمريخ قبل ايام بمبلغ  مليار ونص كاش دعما للمريخ الكيان واعلن كذلك مواصلــة دعمه للنادي سواء  كان خارج الادارة او داخلها 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الخرطوم الوطني يستضيف الشرطة في الممتاز اليوم








يشهد  استاد الخرطوم مساء اليوم اللقاء المهم الذي يجمع الخرطوم الوطني وضيفه  الشرطة القضارف ضمن الجولة الحادية عشرة لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز.
يدخل الخرطوم مباراة اليوم برصيد 8 نقاط وكان تعادل في آخر مبارياته مع المريخ سلبياً.
فيما يدخل الشرطة المباراة برصيد 10 نقاط.
وغدًا  تتواصل مباريات الجولة بمواجهات مثيرة  حيث يشهد ملعب كريمة لقاء الأهلي  مروي والهلال كادوقلي وفي نيالا يحل الهلال الأبيض ضيفًا على حي الوادي في  صراع مثير على المركز الرابع للترتيب
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*  ■ الــعنــاويـــــن الــعــالميـــــة :


 * رسمياً : البرتغالي جوزيه مورينيو مدربًا لتوتنهام
 * توتنهام في مرمى الانتقادات بعد إقالة بوكيتينو
 * جنابري يقود ألمانيا لسحق أيرلندا الشمالية
 * ويلز تخطف بطاقة اليورو من المجر
 * بولندا تتجنب التعثر أمام سلوفينيا
 * بلجيكا تسحق قبرص وتحقق العلامة الكاملة في تصفيات اليورو
 * موريتانيا تهزم أفريقيا الوسطى وتزاحم المغرب على الصدارة
 * زيمبابوي تتجاوز زامبيا بشق الأنفس
 * التعادل السلبي يحسم مواجهة العراق والبحرين
 * سوريا تبتعد بالصدارة بعد فوز شاق على الفلبين
 * ماليزيا تكرم وفادة إندونيسيا بثنائية.. وفيتنام تتعادل مع تايلاند
 * أوزبكستان تهزم فلسطين وتتصدر مجموعة السعودية
 * تركمنستان تفوز على سريلانكا وتتصدر مجموعتها بالتصفيات الآسيوية
 * البرازيل تسحق كوريا الجنوبية وديًا
 * مصر تثأر من جنوب إفريقيا وتتأهل للأولمبياد
 * إثيوبيا تفجر مفاجأة مدوية بتعطيل كوت ديفوار
 * كوت ديفوار تحبط غانا وتعبر للأولمبياد
 * فنزويلا تقسو على احتياطيي اليابان وديًا
 * هاتريك فينالدوم يقود هولندا لاكتساح إستونيا
 * بونوتشي مستمر في يوفنتوس حتى 2024
 * برشلونة يهدد خطة دورتموند لتعويض سانشو
 * رسميًا.. لويس إنريكي يعود لقيادة إسبانيا
 * المدرب روبرت مورينو يرفض الاجتماع مع الاتحاد الإسباني
 * رئيس رابطة الدوري الإيطالي يعلن استقالته
 * رونالدو يصل تورينو لإنهاء أزمته مع ساري
 * كيلليني: مانشيني مهندس نهضة إيطاليا
 * مدرب البرازيل: أنهينا فترة التجربة والآن ننتظر التصفيات 
 * لوف ينفي خوفه من قرعة اليورو.. ويبرز تحول المانشافت
 * الأولمبي الإماراتي يتوج بكأس دبي الدولية
 * تياجو سيلفا: إبراهيموفيتش غادر ميلان بسببي
 * كلويفرت: دي ليخت نادم على عدم الانضمام لبرشلونة
 * مدرب قطر: النتيجة أهم من الأداء أمام أفغانستان
 * المولد: عشت أصعب فترة في حياتي.. ولن أترك الاتحاد
 * مدرب البحرين: التعادل أمام العراق نتيجة عادلة
 * تيتي: ميسي لا يقارن بأسطورة البرازيل
 * مدرب كوت ديفوار: التأهل لطوكيو ثمرة مشروع عمره 7 سنوات

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*  ■ مــفــكـــــرة الْــيـــــــوْمَ :


 ◄ الدوري السوداني 🇸🇩 - الأسبوع 11 :
 * الخرطوم الوطني (-- : --) الشرطة القضارف الساعة : 19:00 .. القناة : الملاعب الرياضية

——————————————

 ◄ كأس الإتحاد الإنجليزي 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁥󠁮󠁧󠁿 - التمهيدي :

 * ويكمب وندررز (-- : --) ترانمير روفرز الساعة : 21:45 .. القناة : beIN

 * لينكولن سيتي (-- : --) إبسويتش تاون الساعة : 21:45 .. القناة : beIN

 * نيو بورت (-- : --) جرمسبي الساعة : 21:45 .. القناة : beIN



——————————————


  ■ نــتــائــج مباريــات الامس :


 ◄ تصفيات أمم أفريقيا 🌍 - المجموعات :
 * بوروندي (0 : 3) المغرب
 * إثيوبيا (2 : 1) ساحل العاج
 * موريتانيا (2 : 0) إفريقيا الوسطى
 * النيجر (2 : 6) مدغشقر
 * زامبيا (1 : 2) زمبابوي
 * غينيا الإستوائية (0 : 1) تونس
 * ليبيا (2 : 1) تنزانيا
——————————————
 ◄ تصفيات يورو 2020 🇪🇺 - المجموعات :
 * سلوفاكيا (2 : 0) إذربيجان
 * ويلز (2 : 0) المجر
 * ألمانيا (6 : 1) إيرلندا الشمالية
 * هولندا (5 : 0) إستونيا
 * إسكوتلندا (3 : 1) كازاخستان
 * سان مارينو (0 : 5) روسيا
 * بلجيكا (6 : 1) قبرص
 * لاتفيا (1 : 0) النمسا
 * بولندا (3 : 2) سلوفينيا
——————————————
 ◄ تصفيات المؤهلة لكأس العالم 🌏 - آسيا :
 * النيبال (0 : 1) الكويت
 * ميانمار (1 : 0) مونغوليا
 * جزر المالديف (3 : 1) غوام
 * تركمنستان (2 : 0) سري لانكا
 * هونغ كونغ (2 : 0) كمبوديا
 * أوزبكستان (2 : 0) فلسطين
 * ماليزيا (2 : 0) إندونيسيا
 * فيتنام (0 : 0) تايلاند
 * العراق (0 : 0) البحرين
 * سوريا (1 : 0) الفلبين
 * أفغانستان (0 : 1) قطر
 * قيرغيزستان (1 : 1) طاجيكستان
 * عمان (1 : 0) الهند
 * اليمن (1 : 2) سنغافورة
 * الأردن (5 : 0) تايبيه
 * لبنان (0 : 0) كوريا الشمالية
——————————————
 ◄ مباريات دولية ودية - منتخبات
 * اليابان (1 : 4) فنزويلا
 * البرازيل (3 : 0) كوريا الجنوبية
 * السعودية (0 : 0) باراغواي
 * الجبل الأسود (2 : 0) روسيا البيضاء
 * كرواتيا (2 : 1) جورجيا
 ——————————————

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رسميًا.. مورينيو مدربًا لتوتنهام


كووورة




مورينيو 
أعلن  توتنهام رسميًا، اليوم الأربعاء، أن البرتغالي جوزيه مورينيو، المدير  الفني السابق لمانشستر يونايتد، بات مدربه الجديد، بعقد يمتد حتى عام 2023.

وأبرز  توتنهام، عبر موقعه الرسمي، أن مورينيو "أحد أنجح المدربين في العالم، حيث  فاز بـ25 لقبًا كبيرًا، كما يشتهر ببراعته على المستوى التكتيكي".

وقال دانييل ليفي، رئيس السبيرز: "جوزيه لديه خبرات كبيرة، وينجح في التأثير على الفرق، وهو متميز بشكل رائع على المستوى الفني".

وأضاف: "لقد حصل على تقدير كبير في كل فريق قام بتدريبه.. نعتقد أنه سيمنح توتنهام طاقة إيجابية وحماسا في غرفة الملابس".

وكان النادي اللندني قد أعلن إقالة المدرب الأرجنتيني، ماوريسيو بوكيتينو، أمس الثلاثاء، بسبب تراجع النتائج.



وأشارت صحيفة "ذا صن" البريطانية، إلى أنه تم الاتصال بمورينيو، مساء أمس، لمعرفة موقفه من خلافة بوكيتينو.

وأوضحت أن مسؤولي توتنهام قضوا الليل بأكمله، في محادثات مع مورينيو حول تفاصيل العقد.

وبذلك سيقود "سبيشيال وان" السبيرز في مباراة السبت المقبل، أمام وست هام يونايتد في البريميرليج.

ويحلم مورينيو بأن يصبح أول مدير فني، يحقق بطولات كبرى مع 3 أندية إنجليزية مختلفة، بعدما درب تشيلسي ومانشستر يونايتد.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أول تعليق لمورينيو بعد توليه قيادة توتنهام


كووورة




مورينيو
أدلى المدرب البرتغالي المخضرم، جوزيه مورينيو، بأول تعليق بعد إعلان توليه رسميًا القيادة الفنية لتوتنهام، اليوم الأربعاء.

وقال مورينيو، في تصريحات نشرها الموقع الرسمي للسبيرز: "متحمس للانضمام إلى نادٍ لديه تراث عظيم، وأن أعمل مع هؤلاء المشجعين المتحمسين".

وتابع:  "الجودة التي يتمتع بها هذا النادي تثيرني، سواء في الفريق الأول أو  الأكاديمية، كما أن العمل مع هؤلاء اللاعبين هو سر انجذابي إلى توتنهام".

وكان النادي اللندني قد أعلن إقالة المدرب الأرجنتيني، ماوريسيو بوكيتينو، أمس الثلاثاء، بسبب تراجع النتائج.




وأشارت صحيفة "ذا صن" البريطانية، إلى أنه تم الاتصال بمورينيو، مساء أمس، لمعرفة موقفه من خلافة بوكيتينو.

وأوضحت أن مسؤولي توتنهام قضوا الليل بأكمله، في محادثات مع مورينيو حول تفاصيل العقد.

وبذلك سيقود "سبيشيال وان" السبيرز في مباراة السبت المقبل، أمام وست هام يونايتد في البريميرليج.

ويحلم مورينيو بأن يصبح أول مدير فني، يحقق بطولات كبرى مع 3 أندية إنجليزية مختلفة، بعدما درب تشيلسي ومانشستر يونايتد.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مصر تثأر من جنوب إفريقيا وتتأهل للأولمبياد


القاهرة - محمد السويفي







تأهل  منتخب مصر إلى أولمبياد طوكيو 2020، بعد فوزه على جنوب إفريقيا (3-0)، امس  الثلاثاء، باستاد القاهرة، في نصف نهائي كأس الأمم الإفريقية، تحت 23  عاما، ليصعد لمواجهة كوت ديفوار في النهائي.

وصعد الفراعنة للأولمبياد، بعد غياب عن دورة ألعاب ريو 2016، وذلك للمرة الـ12 في تاريخهم.

وسجل أهداف مصر كل من، رمضان صبحي (ضربة جزاء) في الدقيقة 59، وعبد الرحمن مجدي "هدفين"، في الدقيقتين 84 و89.

وثأرت  مصر بذلك من خروج منتخبها الأول، من ثمن نهائي كأس الأمم الإفريقية 2019،  على يد جنوب إفريقيا، في يوليو/تموز الماضي على نفس الملعب.

وجاءت بداية  المباراة حذرة من جانب المنتخب المصري، بينما وجه موكوينا، لاعب جنوب  إفريقيا، تسديدة فوق العارضة، ثم أهدر لوثار سينج فرصة قريبة، بعد تمريرة  عرضية.

ونجح لاعبو جنوب إفريقيا في تضييق المساحات، وإغلاق المنافذ أمام منتخب مصر، خلال الشوط الأول.



واختلف الشوط الثاني بعض الشيء عن الأول، مع نشاط هجومي مصري واضح.

ومرر أبو الفتوح كرة عرضية، أبعدها الدفاع الجنوب إفريقي.

ولجأ الفراعنة للتسديدات البعيدة، حيث صوب أسامة جلال كرة قوية، أبعدها الحارس، كما سدد أحمد رمضان بيكهام.

وأجرى  شوقي غريب، مدرب منتخب مصر، تعديلا تكتيكيا، بتحرير بيكهام من مركز  الليبرو إلى الوسط المدافع، وهو ما منح الفراعنة التفوق في وسط الملعب.

واحتسب  الحكم ضربة جزاء لمصر في الدقيقة 58، إثر لمسة يد مشكوك في كونها حدثت  داخل منطقة الجزاء، ليحرز رمضان صبحي هدف التقدم، بعد مرور 59 دقيقة.



وتحسن الأداء الهجومي لجنوب إفريقيا، بعد تقدم مصر، وضاعت ضربة رأس من فوستر بجوار القائم.

لكن نجح منتخب مصر في تسجيل الهدف الثاني، عن طريق عبد الرحمن مجدي، من كرة سريعة انطلق بها، وسددها في الشباك بالدقيقة 84.

وأضاع عمار حمدي محاولة مصرية جديدة، قبل أن يدخل المهاجم صلاح محسن على حساب مصطفى محمد، في الدقيقة 87.

وسجل  عبد الرحمن مجدي الهدف الثالث، في الدقيقة 89، من تسديدة بعيدة  ومباغتة، أخطأ الحارس في الإمساك بها، لتسقط من يديه وتذهب إلى الشباك.

وأشرك  شوقي غريب آخر أوراقه، بنزول محمود الجزار بدلا من أحمد رمضان بيكهام، ثم  دفع بمحمد صادق على حساب عبد الرحمن مجدي، قبل انتهاء اللقاء بفوز أصحاب  الأرض (3-0).






*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كتب الصحفي محمود الدرديري 

 لم يخطئ الكاردينال عندما قرر حرمان  التراس البلو ليونز من دخول ملعب الهلال. وأثبتت المجموعة صحة قرار رئيس  ناديهم بعد التصرف الغير مسئول الذى صدر من المجموعة بالأمس عندما حضرت  لملعب المريخ بكامل عتادها و(بتجمع رسمى) وحاولت اقتحام الاستاد فى نفس  لحظة خروج نجوم الأحمر من أداء تدريبهم استعدادا للقمة.
 لكنهم وجدوا  تصدى قوى وشرس من جانب أفراد من التراس اوليمبوس مونس صادف تواجدهم أمام  مدخل الاستاد كما اشتبك عدد من نجوم الفريق مع التراس البلو ليونز.
 هذا التصرف  يؤكد بما لا يدع مجالا للشك أن هذه المجموعة التشجيعية تريد للأجواء أن  تصل مرحلة الاحتقان قبل مباراة القمة القادمة. وقد تصل معها الأمور إلى ما  لا يحمد عقباه.
 وحسنا فعل مجلس المريخ وهو يقرر فتح بلاغات عاجلة فى  مواجهة أفراد هذه المجموعة المتفلته والتى يجب أن تعلم أن كرة القدم أخلاق  فى المقام الأول. ولم يولد بعد من يفكر فى الاعتداء على حرمة المريخ.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بتوصية من اللجنة الفنية للأحمر دوشكا الهلال بات قريبا من الأحمر
 .
 .
 طالبت اللجنة الفنية بالمريخ تسجيل شبل الهلال دوشكا في الكشوفات المريخية  وكان الهلال قد امن على تصعيد سفاري بينهما لم يجلس مع دوشكا والذي بات  قريبا من المريخ
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*زووم
ابو عاقلة اماسا 
إعلام الهم والغم..!
* لعب المريخ أمام الإمتداد وهو فريق صاعد للدرجة الأولى بالخرطوم وله أسلوب أنيق في الأداء وقد توقعنا له ترتيبا جيدا في دوري هذا الموسم.. ولكن المحرر الذي صاغ خبر المباراة ونتيجتها كتب أن المريخ إنهزم أمام الأحرار..!
* فكرت كثيرا في هذا الأمر واستغربت الخلط بين الفريقين.. وتذكرت أن بعض الزملاء لا تتجاوز معرفتهم بكرة القدم حدود المريخ أو الهلال على الأكثر وبقية الأندية بالنسبة لهم فرض كفاية.. ويكفي فقط أن يعرفها ويتابعها ثلة من صغار الصحفيين.. وهو توجه غريب واعتقاد يشوه أصل المهنة ويجتزيء من النشاط الكروي الجانب الفاسد منه..ذلك لأن اللغة المتداولة في ناديي القمة ووسط مشجعيها لا علاقة لها بكرة القدم وأصولها.. والعكس تماما.. حيث أن العمل الإداري الحقيقي والممتع نجده في الأندية الصغيرة بعيدا عن الصراعات والجدل البيزنطي الذي تغرق فيه جماهير القمة عبر مواقع التواصل الإجتماعي والشطح والنطح المؤذي وغير المعقول الذي نعايشه في حركة تنقلات اللاعبين.. وأحيانا أقول أن الحظ يساعد بعض أنصاف المواهب في الصعود للقمة بينما تقبع المواهب الحقيقية في الأندية الصغرى.
* الإمتداد الخرطومي الذي صعد إلى الدرجة الأولى يؤدي مبارياته بثبات.. والأحرار الأمدرماني هبط قبل موسمين وينشط الآن ضمن أندية الدرجة الثانية بأمدرمان... فما وجه الشبه بينهما حتى يخلط هذا الزميل الهمام بينهما؟
* هذه واحدة من كوارث الإعلام الرياضي على أيامنا هذه.. ألا يلم الصحفي الرياضي بأندية ودرجات ومناطق فرق الخرطوم.. ويحصر نشاطه في نادي قمة واحد.. وحتى في النادي الواحد يصنف نفسه أحيانا بين مؤيد للإدارة ومعارض لها.. والمصيبة أن بعضهم يذهب إلى أبعد من ذلك ويناصر زيدا من الأفراد على عبيد من الإداريين.. وهو بذلك غير مؤهل لإضافة أي جديد على الواقع المرير.. وإن كان هذا الزميل من الذين يعتقدون أن المريخ مثلا جزيرة معزولة أو استثناء عما يدور في بقية الأندية السودانية.
* أعتقد أنه لا بد الصحفي الرياضي أن يعرف الأندية وتصنيفاتها ودرجاتها وأبرز لاعبيها ومعلومات أخرى عنها وهي تمثل نطاق معرفي ضروري جدا سيساعده يوما ما لأداء واجبه بتميز..!
حواشي
* تعلمنا الكثير من القيم الرياضية وأصول إدارة كرة القدم من إداريين في الأندية الصغيرة.. بينما لا نجد ما نتعلمه في أندية القمة لأن الإداري فيها تسيطر عليه ثقافة التآمر وتقيده الصراعات في إظهار أية قدرات.
* أحيانا نشاهد مباراة بالدرجة الثانية بدار الرياضة ويجمع الناس أن مستواها أرفع من مباريات الدوري الممتاز.. وهذا الأمر إنطبق على مباراة حي العرب وقلب الأسد مثلا..!
* إستطاع الطاقم الإداري لشباب المريخ أن يكسب طعنه.. ليقرر الإتحاد وجهاز الناشئين والشباب فيه إعادة مباراتهم أمام شباب ناصر وعلى أرض محايدة.
* هذه المباراة (الملعونة) ستقام في المحاولة الثالثة بعد أن تخلف الحكام في المرة الأولى.. وشهدت المرة الثانية أحداثا مؤسفة كانت كارثية عندما اعتدى جمهور وبعض إداريي شباب ناصر على لاعبي المريخ وإدارييه.
* شطارة إدارة شباب المريخ تلخصت في أنهم غضوا الطرف عن كل الأحداث وتمسكوا بالطعن في جانب فني إثر خطأ فادح إرتكبه طاقم التحكيم.
* الحكم البديل أطلق صافرة نهاية الشوط الأول عند الدقيقة ظ£ظ©.. وعندما حاول الأخ خالد تاج السر مناقشة الطاقم التحكيمي إكتشف أنهم خلطوا بين قانون تنظيم مباريات الناشئين والذي يحدد زمن الشوط (ظ£ظ¥ - ظ¤ظ¥).. بينما تنص لائحة منافسة الشباب على أن يكون الشوط (ظ¤ظ¥) دقيقة كاملة.
* الشيء الذي نطالب به أن يدقق الإتحاد في مشاركات بعض فرق الأحياء التي تشرك بعض اللاعبين غير المسجلين ببطاقات لاعبين آخرين مستفيدا من الشبه.
* وكذلك لا بد من الإهتمام بجوانب التأمين خاصة مباريات فرق الأحياء التي تلعب على أرضها.
* الجهاز الإداري لفريق الشباب يجب عليه أن يحسم بعض المتفلتين الذين يشكل وجودهم خصما على أجواء المباريات.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*زوووم
ابو عاقلة اماسا
ركشة الأمي

* في حارتنا رجل جميل بجمال هذا الوطن, كان من ضباط صف القوات المسلحة وتقاعد من سنوات واشترى بمعاشه (ركشة) يعمل بها داخل الحارة والمشاوير القريبة داخل الإسكان.
محمداني الشهير بالأمي تعد جذوره إلى منطقة الطويشة بدارفور.. وبطبيعته رجل نقي وطيب وعلى قدر حاله, إكتسب شهرة محلية لأنه رجل متعاونة ساعد سكان المنطقة على مقاومة القهر والحزن الذي يصيب الإنسان عندما يتلقى خبر نفاد أنبوبة الغاز, فهو ملم بآخر التفاصيل عن هذه السلعة, لذلك يكون على استعداد لإحضار الأنبوبة البديلة في زمن وجيز.
أحيانا أكون مضطرا للإتصال به ليقلني إلى المشاوير القريبة, وأحيانا إلى صابرين.. ولكن عليك بطولة البال لأنه يقود الركشة بسرعة مائة متر في الساعة,  ولا يدخل الزلط إلا بعد انقطاع حركة السيارات تماما.
الأمي يحب أن يحكي ذكرياته بالتفصيل الممل, وتكون مجبرا على سماع ذكريات تجنيده بالقوات المسلحة والعمليات التي شارك فيها والترقيات حتى لحظة تقاعده رقيبا.. ومع كل تلك الذكريات تكون قد قطعت نصف المشوار فقط.. وعندما يرى شاحنة في الطريق المعاكس لايبطيء السرعة فقط وإنما يتوقف ريثما تمر الشاحنة.. وإذا كنت في عجلة من الأمر فالأفضل أن تمشي على الأقدام لأنك قد تقضي نصف يومك على هذه الدابة العجيبة.العجيبة.فالركشة بدون خطرات أو أي نوع من الإضاءة لأنه لا يحتاج إليها خاصة أنه (يقرش) قبل مغيب الشمس وحلول الظلام.. 
لا أعرف لماذا أتذكر مجلس المريخ عندما أمتطي ركشة الأمي.. فهم من البطء والغموض بالمستوى الذي يذكرك دابة محمداني, وأحيانا يعتريني إحساس قوى بأنني سأتأخر وربما لا أوصل إلى هدفي.. وقد ينتهي اليوم وأنا أستمع إلى قصة وتأريخ ونشأة نادي المريخ مع مرارة الواقع وتعمد الكثيرون للهروب منه.. فهم بطيئون للدرجة التي لا تشعر فيها بتقدم.. وغامضون بحيث أنك تتذكر السيارة التي كان يمتطيها حكام التركية السابقة, أو تلك السيارة القديمة والصدئة التي تقبع في إحدى دهاليز بيت الخليفة عبدالله التعايشي.
مجلس المريخ لم تنضجه كل التجارب المريرة التي مر بها, وأشك في أنه يرى جيدا المخاطر التي تحدق به وبالنادي.. ولولا الظهور المكثف للأخ علي أسد في وسائل الإعلام لما فهمنا شيئا فالإخوة الأعضاء لا يظهرون كثيرا وغالبيتهم لايرى ولايسمع ولا يتحدث.. والساحة تعج بالأخبار المفبركة ولا أحد منهم يصحح لأنهم في الغالب غير مطلعين.. ولو ذهبت بنفسك لتناقشهم عليك أن تضع (فحمة) في جيبك لتكتب بها على الجدران: حضرنا ولم نجدكم..!
قيادة سوداكال لم تكن رشيدة أبدا, وكأن الأقدار قد عاقبت أهل المريخ لأنهم عادة ما يلخصون كل المؤهلات المطلوبة في (ماذا يملك) وليس ماذا يفهم وكيف يبدو في نمط حياته ومصداقيته وجديته وقدرته على اتخاذ القرار..!
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الكاف يعلن ترتيب مجموعات تصفيات بطولة امم افريقيا الكاميرون 2021 بعد نهاية الجولتين الاولى والثانية ويضع #السودان في المركز الثالث 

#سبورت249
#TOTALAFCONQ2021


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*القمة تتصارع حول نجم المنتخب امير موسى
 .
 .
 كشفت مصادر صحفية  ان المريخ والهلال يتنافسان على هداف ودنوباوي ونجم المنتخب الوطني اللاعب  امير موسى والذي وصل سعره لمليارين وتفيد المصادر أن نادي ودنوباوي لم يحسم  وجهة اللاعب بعد
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*يس حامد :وطني لو شُغِلْتُ بالخلد عنه ... نازعتني إليه في الخلد نفسي
 .
 .
  لم يتردد نجم الدوري الروماني يس حامد على تلبية نداء الوطن عقب الدعوة  التي قدمت له من قبل لجنة المنتخبات بالإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم ولا ننسى  مجهود الجندي المجهول لؤي الحلاوي ووصل اللاعب لأرض الوطن رفقة والده  وانخرط في تحضيرات صقور الجديان لمواجهة ساوتومي التي اجريت يوم الاربعاء  الماضي وعلى الرغم من مشاركته في آخر "20" من عمر اللقاء إلا أن اللاعب  اظهر امكانيات كبيرة ليجد الاشادة من الجميع ويصبح نجم السوشال  ميديا الأول بالسودان وعولت عليه الجماهير في لقاء الجولة الثانية امام  جنوب افريقيا لكن كان للمدرب الكرواتي رأي آخر وجعله حبيس الدكة حتى نهاية  اللقاء وخسر منتخبنا المباراة بهدف نظيف لتفجر جماهير الكرة السودانية جام  غضبها على المدرب الكرواتي بإعتبار ان يس يعتبر من اميز العناصر وجاء من  رومانيا من اجل دفع ضريبة الوطن قبل ان تخرج بعض التصريحات من اقارب اللاعب  تؤكد عدم حضوره للسودان مرة أخرى الإ في اطار الزيارات الأسرية










*

----------

